# الرجاء مساعدتى فى كتابة تقرير عن التحلية و استخدام waste energy from neclear power station in desali



## أحمد أبو الغية (23 نوفمبر 2011)

السادة الاعزاء أعضاء المنتدى أرجو منكم مساعدتى فى كتابة تقريرى حيث اننى طالب بكالوريوس هندسة - ميكانيكا - تخصص طاقة تقليدية و أكتب تقرير عن desalination و استخدام waste energy from neclear power station in desalination

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------

